
#PharmaBro Martin Shkreli sentenced to 7 years in prison ( WCBS 880 NY ) - justboxing
https://twitter.com/wcbs880/status/972185046433062912
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16554019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16554019)

300+ comments

